# dumbell mayhem



## P2000vxim (Apr 17, 2011)

a quick set of some 55k mofo's



click to play


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

nice mate, but i cant stand spotters that hold your wrists! All about a gentle push of the elbows can feel the lifter better imo


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Nice lifting and yeah I agree Dave. A slight push on the elbows just to assist the lifter with the final rep/reps.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

The chance of a spot would be a fine thing! Agree though, it's gotta be done right. Had a huge bust-up with our kid a few months back when he was doing it wrong...hasn't been back since come to think of it!


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

I agree Dorsey im talking from past experiance, train alone now and that spot would be nice now and again.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Only do flyes with dumbbells now, never presses, too much risk of injury.


----------



## Roman Podzemny (Dec 12, 2010)

yannyboy said:


> Only do flyes with dumbbells now, never presses, too much risk of injury.


really? So flat bench, incline, decline with bar? and flyes with dumbbells (flat or incline too?)


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Flat or incline bar, flat, incline or decline smith and also hammer strength pressing machine

There's plenty of options without pressing dumbbells


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

fleg said:


> Are you still getting growth from just flys then yanny? You susceptible to injuries associated with pressing then...?


No, I'm still pressing but not with dumbbells

I do flyes with 40kg dumbbells, so pressing with heavier b*stards would be too risky.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

amazing amount to db press and was sceptiCAL as ever till i saw em.. 

good solid form matey, why are you doing half rep partials tho lol

i will say i couldnt even do 1 partial at that weight :becky:


----------



## Roman Podzemny (Dec 12, 2010)

One rep with 40 would definitely ripped my chest open. Anything for good chest workout tho


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

Cal what's the half rep partials all about? Upper arms go parallel to the floor at lowest point and right up, surely that's spot on. Any lower than that is just asking for a shoulder injury which I unfortunately know too my h about. Maybe he straightens his arms too much at the top which takes the presure off the chest which is basically cheating. Would like to hear other opinions about this as don't understand the obsession with going down until you touch the chest, it just puts presure on the shoulder joint not the shoulder muscle. Unless you have a massive chest obviously.

Good lifting though mate, can only manage 36kg for 5 myself on db's.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

well tbh i bring db`s down to my chest, only angle i think about with upper arms is on BB press where forearms end up vertical..

enlighten me someone.. 

i do feel db`s hit my shoulders alot which surprised me as my form was slow..

i can only do 3x6x35kg with thickhandled bells like this..

40`s are a dream still lol..

however for a shorter ROM who knows..

i awlays presumed you got a greater ROM with db`s..


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

My forearms and biceps form a right angle at the lowest point, anything below that ain't good on the shoulders, the same at the top people stopping and squeezing, it makes you force your shoulders forward which for me burns the shoulders out before the chest is finished.

Maybe I'm talking pash but it'd helped me and my chest strength is coming on leaps and bounds finaly.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hmm lol i`m usually big on partial ROM,

i`m usually wrong when i`m adamant(word of the week lol) but i think your talking about a a BB..


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Must admit i'm with Al on this one. I'm only just getting back into DB work but would generally aim for right angles or perhaps just very slightly lower, anything more and I think it would write-off my cuff over time. I also tend to press in more of a straight (ish) line mimicking BB instead of bringing DB's together at top like many do, I find it helps stay under constant tension and avoids rest/cheating.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Sorry Cal im with Al too lol, I find it to stressfull to go past arms at a right angle, bi's paralell to the floor. Be it shoulder presses or chest, not so much in the earlier days with lighter weights but now training heavier i wouldnt risk it. Thats goes for DB's or barbells.

I also agree with the not locking out or to close to lock out to keep tension on the muscle, but keeping as bigger ROM as pos within these limits of tension on the muslce and over doing the ROM causing stress


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol i better get the 40`s out and try some half reps then


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

Lol @ half reps. Give it a go and see what you think, might be a turning point for your lagging bench. I say lagging but its only lagging to your freakishly strong deadlift for your size.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

umm well by going down half distance i`m going to increase bench for a while arent i.. thats not really progressing..

i`ll be sticking to BB press for a while longer, when i pb again i`ll swap over.

so just checking here, altho i bring the BB down to my chest i shouldnt bring db`s to my chest?

3 against one i know but it just sounds wrong..


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

I don't bring BB down to chest either, not saying I'm right but I'm staying injury free now. Mostly a lot of bigger guys can bring it down to the chest becuase when its there they have a right angle as their chest is so big.

For the skinner guys like us I think its bad form and asking for injury.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

just to reiterate, i`m not saying i`m right.. :becky:

it just all sounds so wrong lol..

but hey..im open minded i went out for a meal with a **** sexual tonite..


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

again intersting, ive only used a short ROM for bench when benching hurt my delt/pec tie in area..

i slowed form down and have never had a prob since..

other than an 8 stone dude who uses a block of wood to come down to ive never found it to be an issue, and fcuk me ive seen a few of those this year with tightness and inflexibilty..

body thickness is more than just a chest bud, deads have thickend me up no end.. :wink:


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

lol just give it a try and report back mate.


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Allenb said:


> I don't bring BB down to chest either, not saying I'm right but I'm staying injury free now. Mostly a lot of bigger guys can bring it down to the chest becuase when its there they have a right angle as their chest is so big.


 Weird one this. A lot bring the BB to 1" off there chest but when it comes to BB a lot say make your triceps parallel to the floor.


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

Fleg you look like one of the bigger guys I'm talking about, You'll probably find that when the bar or db's are at your chest your tri's won't be that far off parallel to the floor. For me personaly I have quite a slim build with very long arms, great for boxing but sh1t for benching so I have to stick to right angles. I don't realy see it as doing a partuial rep but comparing it to someone like you with a thick developed chest then it will look like I'm doing a partial.


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

I don't force myself to stop it feels the natural place to start pushing. Will try and get a video the next time I'm at the gym.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hmmm ive just tried a few reps, n tbh i prefer the feel you get from a slow rep with a stretch at the bottom..

you try for a stretch and contraction for all? exercises..

DC training is about extreme stretches at times..

i still think this is more what feels like a safe ROM for the individual.

i just find it odd as not a natural presser i find an extended ROM rock solid.

i will try a db parallel press when i ve finished this bench cycle, altho sounding defensive is working on bringing up my lagging bench rather well..

but if it prioritises chest more i`m all for it..

if lol


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

It might be better for me as I do have very long arms which might make it more stressful on my joints going so low down. I still feel a stretch doing it my way so might just be down to my body structure.

If I'm still progressing keeping my same ROM every week then don't feel I'm losing out on anything TBH, I looked up a video on YouTube on db press and there was pages of comments argueing about the guys Rom so this debate is nothing new.

At least we're not ignorant enough to think "if you're not doing it ny way then you're wrong" feckn Americans.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I don't press with dumbells but when I press with the bar, I always bring the bar down to my chest but I never extend arms to full extended locked position at top, keeps more tension on chest and top third of movement is mainly triceps


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Interesting thread this one. What's the 'official' stance on how to DB press?


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

Don't think there is such a thing as an official stance mate it's what suits the individual, Just don't think it should be called a partial on someone with a slim build when they probably have the same ROM as someone with a large developed chest.

Yanny, you look quite a large chap aswell so I'd probably have to go a lot lower down than you to touch my chest. Looked at a few vids on youtube and there's quite a lot of arguments about this subject floating about.

What about elbow placement do you's keep them tucked in quite tight to your body or do you have them flared out?


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Great thread, I'm really going to check my ROM next chest session and try the alternative large rom approach and see how it goes as been stuck this way for a while and things change etc so will wait an see.


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Allenb said:


> What about elbow placement do you's keep them tucked in quite tight to your body or do you have them flared out?


 Flared out for me. If you keep them to tucked in it starts to work the tricep instead of the chest. I know when using DB's some people have the DB's so there 1/2 way between flared out and tight against the body. Ive heard it helps to shift more weight.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

most of what of googled on you tube are presses to parallel, i havent got sound tho lol, so cant hear reasoning..

allen you got to be paper thin for it to be an issue..

doesnt matter how low you go if its a safe ROM..

if its ok to go down to your chest with a bar, using db`s gives you more flexibility and freedom, so less likely to put a strain on joints..

other than who`s right involving chest recruitment the weight and depth we all go down to are just a defining factor in our progression, just numbers.. if numbers are going up thats all that matters.

as long as we dont chnage the ROM to allow for a weight increase its allllll gooood...

you lot have just increased my db bench without me doing a thing lol


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Got no sound either but if I ever query form this is where I usually head Dumbbell Bench Press Exercise Guide and Video


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

So can you lift a lot heavier with just going to parallel, just wondered what the difference is Cal. Looking up on this there is a lot of strong opinions for both sides, my view is I'm not changing my way and risking injury just to feed my ego and boast to other men about how low I go. Progress is still happening so I'm happy.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

to be fair it does pay not to fcuk with the RC, of course if you trained to strengthen your RC.. lol which i dont but have known i should for years..

fcuked if i know or lol really care i`m on BB bench for now lol..

that`ll teach me to mark sarccy half rep remarks lol 

me heads spinning form the circular thinking..


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

If it feels confortable to go to parallel then stick with it.

I have always pressed to chest and Cal is right, I could lift more weight if I didn't go so low but for myself, I always like to make the exercise as hard as possible and use less weight.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

conversely i`d feel like i was cheating by doing less ROM in order to say i can lift more weight.. :becky:

so are you doing partial deads lol?


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

TheCrazyCal said:


> to be fair it does pay not to fcuk with the RC, of course if you trained to strengthen your RC.. lol which i dont but have known i should for years..
> 
> fcuked if i know or lol really care i`m on BB bench for now lol..
> 
> ...


lol was a good debate though, kind of ditched the dumbells myself until I can get up to close to 100Kg on BB bench.

Don't stop the sarccy comments, highest form of wit afterall


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

TheCrazyCal said:


> conversely i`d feel like i was cheating by doing less ROM in order to say i can lift more weight.. :becky:
> 
> so are you doing partial deads lol?


If thats aimed at me, think we've already covered my deadlift form or lack of it  I moved to a sumo grip and get on a lot better with it due to lack of flexability. Posted a video of it a while ago.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

well it was to you but not aimed at you..

good to hear your tryng a version that spares your back more..


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Trap-bar all the way Al, watch your form go through the roof!!


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

I do run the works gym so might just invest some of there money on a trap bar lol

I've tore my ACL at the moment so deads will be out for quite a while, Bench and pull ups are the base of my workouts for the next few months anyway.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

TheCrazyCal said:


> as long as we dont chnage the ROM to allow for a weight increase its allllll gooood...
> 
> you lot have just increased my db bench without me doing a thing lol


That's so true! See people pile on the weight and form /ROM slips away.


----------



## P2000vxim (Apr 17, 2011)

parallel has always worked well for me for dumbell press

for the stretch as Cal suggests dumbell flys.

you have 2 things for this exercise

1: Full range of motion (FRoM)

2: Effective range of motion (EFoM)

i'll always use FRoM on light exercises like flys, db laterals. When im doing heavy presses i will use ERoM

especially in shoulder woorkouts

when DB pressing for shoulders either DB or BB i dont ever need to go below parallel, thats what my laterals are for, like many of you have said your gonna be prone to injury pressing heavy weights from a very weak position.

I am however always open to learning new safer ways to train. 20 years of training i can still learn new things today and do frequently.


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

Good thread :thumb

My view on this subject is;

Dumbell press I treat the same way as I do barbell press. I want full range of motion.

The barbell I bring down until it just touches my chest and I use the same ROM for dumbells.

I have my arms not flared out and not tucked in, but mid way between the two. I find this gives me a much stronger base.

The biggest dumbells we have at our gym are 50kg and I can bang out two sets of 15 with full ROM

As for the "partial" rep discussion, i have two thought on this.

1, The egotist that wants everyone to think that he can press more than he actually can.

2, The experienced trainer that has learned what their body responds to best.

For those in the first category YOU ARE GONNA HURT YOUSELF.

For those in the second, if it works for you keep it up.

The only deliberate partial reps I do are partial deads to work on the last part of the overall movement.

This has given me great confidence with deads as I now now that if I can get the weight moving from the floor it's mine.


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

Good post mate and can only speak for myself, I can lift the same weight with full Rom as the so called partial Rom. The problem is when I go below parallel my shoulder joint gives a Sharp pain so I work round it by going just below parallel and I still don't feel I'm missing out. Nothing to do with ego and certainly not am experienced trainer so think you're wrong with the whole 1, 2 point thing.

Agree with elbow placement.


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

Allenb said:


> Good post mate and can only speak for myself, I can lift the same weight with full Rom as the so called partial Rom. The problem is when I go below parallel my shoulder joint gives a Sharp pain so I work round it by going just below parallel and I still don't feel I'm missing out. Nothing to do with ego and certainly not am experienced trainer so think you're wrong with the whole 1, 2 point thing.
> 
> Agree with elbow placement.


Thanks Allenb.

Firstly I wasn't saying anyone here is an egotist. I hope it didn't come across like that.

I am speaking from experiences at my gym.

Secondly,

I think that you fall into point 2.

Maybe you haven't been training for a years and years, I don't know. BUT you are listening to your body and doing what is best for you.

That is experience to me :thumb


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

either way 55kg is rock mate!

hey al if you can do a full range press with the weight you lift at but choose not too, doesnt that mean you could lift more, safely as the ROM is less?


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

Maybe mate but I'm still increasing slightly every week so going to find my limit soon enough as the increase is getting harder all the time. So you think that extra couple of inches in Rom takes a bit off your PB I wouldn't think it would make that much of a difference.

But all in all unless I hit a wall in progression then don't want to change it, if it becomes a problem i'll drop back the weight and reassess.

It's all about being consistent with progression IMHO.


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

bornagainmeathead said:


> Thanks Allenb.
> 
> Firstly I wasn't saying anyone here is an egotist. I hope it didn't come across like that.
> 
> ...


Don't worry I don't take offence to anything on t'internet, just thought there should've been a third option on your list for working around an old decrepit body 

I value your opinion as all your PB's are exactly double mine.


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

fleg said:


> hmmm.. i think its because the first rep, you go parallel. the second / third rep you go below parallel....
> 
> also you appear to lock your elbows right out at the top of the press?
> 
> really is troubling me.. lol...


I've been looking into this a bit more and I go slightly below parallel, and completely agree on locking elbows at the top, I've always seen this as cheating. Much prefer the TUT approach. Must be putting presure somewhere other than the muscle locking out aswell.


----------

